# 45390 vs. 45381



## ENDOCODER (May 10, 2016)

I had a physician report that states a single flat polyp was found in the cecum. 30 ml methylene blue injection was successfully applied for saline pillow. A mucosal resection was performed and the lesion was partially removed using a snare. He did remove another polyp in the descending colon via hot snare and biopsies throughout the whole colon. 
What would the difference be using the injection CPT 45381? Physician will inject saline substance to raise the polyp and then remove polyp via snare. Is it the size of the polyp?


----------



## afalcon@dhcla.com (May 26, 2016)

I would code this as 45390 and 45380-59 or -XS


----------

